# Bleach? Pluck? Wax? What do you do about unwanted facial hair?



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 7, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]Hey ladies I need advice. I am noticing lately that I have a few hairs that are showing up darker on my face. Up until now the tiny hairs on my pale face have been pale blonde and invincible. It is stressing me to see them turning darker and I am not sure which method to use in order to rid myself of these tiny monsters. Mostly I am noticing darker ones turning up on my upper lip. So far I have just plucked these guys out because they are so sparse. However, I know plucking may not be my best option so I am wonderingâ€¦what do you use to disguise unwanted hair? [/SIZE]


----------



## divadoll (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a small single tweezer epilator for my upper lip. It's battery operated. It's quick and relatively painless. It's an Emjoi Tweeze. If its also getting thicker, bleaching will not make it disappear, you'll have to get rid of it. In the 80's bleaching was popular, it gave women blonde mustaches...not fooling anyone. I vowed never to bleach. If I can see other women's girlie-staches, they can see mine.


----------



## amoxirat (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I vowed never to bleach. If I can see other women's girlie-staches, they can see mine.


 LOL!  






I usually pluck, but I think I'm going to look into the Emjoi Tweeze divadoll mentioned.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 8, 2012)

Wax with minor plucking in between. I'm terrified of epilators after using one on my legs. It was so painful!

Divadoll... is your facial epilator as bad as the leg ones? I'd love to switch to that but I'mma big chicken.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 8, 2012)

I used to thread and its the same pain intensity.  It hurts less than pulling them out one by one with a pair of tweesers.  These are made specifically for the face.  I bought it at Walmart for about $20. Its battery operated and I've not had to change batteries yet and I've owned it for about a year.

I do notice that there's a large difference in how much pain is felt depending on the different brands of epilators.  I have owned 4 (including this tweeze).   1 other - Emjoi Dolphin $30 on ebay, 1 Remington Smooth and Silky $40 at Walmart, and a Braun 7 series epilator $120 on sale at London Drugs. 

The Emjoi Dolphin was battery operated and water proof but I killed it because the part that goes on and off to put batteries in didn't fit right.  It wasnt well made, dont get that one. The Remington is super gentle.  I use it for more delicate parts like bikini area and under arms.  Its so gentle that to me, it is pain free.  Less pain than waxing and way less mess.  It is corded tho so its a bit of a pain in the ass that way. 

The Braun is a brute.  If I cant get to it with my Remington because it was too short, I use the Braun.  It has a shaver attachment too for those days that you dont want to rip your hairs out by its roots.

I've heard/read that the Epilady brand epilators are the WORST for pain that it is like torture.


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a small single tweezer epilator for my upper lip. It's battery operated. It's quick and relatively painless. It's an Emjoi Tweeze. If its also getting thicker, bleaching will not make it disappear, you'll have to get rid of it. In the 80's bleaching was popular, it gave women blonde mustaches...not fooling anyone. I vowed never to bleach. If I can see other women's girlie-staches, they can see mine.


 I will absolutley be looking into the epilator instead. I did not even think of an epil. because I had heard horror stories about the pain but I am only noticing maybe 3-5 hairs right in the left corner of my lip. I know it seems silly but it just bugs me so bad to notice them and I will feel self concious if I dont do anything. So I will be buying the epilator and giving that a go. Will it pick up these few hairs if they are still kinda small and thin? I haven't noticed a major change in thickness or anything, just color. I am turning 33 at the end of the year so maybe this is my faces way of saying happy birthday.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 8, 2012)

Mine are thin and relatively short when I do it.  Only I notice them, no one else can see them unless they are within kissing distance and even then, they are only interested in the kiss and not the 5-6 short whiskers on the corners of my mouth.  I did notice 4 longish thin black hairs (1cm long) on my chin today  that I quickly removed. 





The Emjoi Tweeze is the only one I really trust to use on my face.  Epilators tend to get caught on loose skin and the wider the surface of the epilator, the more chances that it will get itself caught on my lip (I'm afraid of that). I also use it on the space between my brows (I dont have a unibrow but just in case...)  Just don't use it to shape your brow, it wont be pretty...


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard/read that the Epilady brand epilators are the WORST for pain that it is like torture.


 I swear Epilady almost killed me with pain. I guess I have really soft skin but sheesh, took my leg awhile to heal.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine are thin and relatively short when I do it.  Only I notice them, no one else can see them unless they are within kissing distance and even then, they are only interested in the kiss and not the 5-6 short whiskers on the corners of my mouth.  I did notice 4 longish thin black hairs (1cm long) on my chin today  that I quickly removed. 





The Emjoi Tweeze is the only one I really trust to use on my face.  Epilators tend to get caught on loose skin and the wider the surface of the epilator, the more chances that it will get itself caught on my lip (I'm afraid of that). I also use it on the space between my brows (I dont have a unibrow but just in case...)  Just don't use it to shape your brow, it wont be pretty...

Thanks for the info. I am so hesitant but I would love to stop burning myself with wax if possible. Tweezing leaves the possibility of missing hairs. Nothing like stepping into the sunlight and one of your chin hairs lights up like a roman candle.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol! I just got the best/worst visual on my chin hair glinting in the sun. Hahahahaha! I tell my friends that I'm now using an epilator...everyone comes back with a horror story. I asked what kind and they say Epilady. Good thing that I didn't buy an Epilady first or I'd never be epilating! If you are already waxing, epilating would be painless. Twheezing is so deliberate. You have together 1 hair at a time and you are already expecting it to hurt. With an epilator, you just move it around and it does the rest.


----------



## alice blue (Aug 8, 2012)

I tweeze the upper lip and use an old school Epilady on the side burn area. I have faint fuzz

in that area and think it looks cleaner with it gone. I don't have any problem using the Epilady

(coil) on my face, it doesn't feel good, but I wouldn't/couldn't use wax because I use Retin A and other

acids and peels.I Epilady the sides maybe once every 6 months or so. The tweezing I do daily 

so I don't have a lot to do at once. I have a couple of those little made in China coils with the 

pink ends, but those hurt worse than tweezing and Epilady-ing.


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 14, 2012)

Interesting thread! I've never been a fan of bleaching, because if you are noticing hairs, you are noticing hairs. Lighter hair is just that. So what's the point on wasting your time?





I personally wax/tweeze my little random stray facial hairs. But if you are needing to do it very often or if your hairs are quite noticeable, the emjoi tweeze sounds like a good option along with possibly threading (which can be $$$ and slightly more painful)


----------



## Permanentmakeup (Aug 17, 2012)

I personally tweeze or use threading for upper lips and eyebrow hair and bleach for other facial hairs


----------



## alysonleah (Aug 17, 2012)

I only do my eye brows, but I usually get them waxed and then tweeze them when needed. I think waxing is less painful than threading. :|


----------



## divadoll (Aug 18, 2012)

> Interesting thread! I've never been a fan of bleaching, because if you are noticing hairs, you are noticing hairs. Lighter hair is just that. So what's the point on wasting your time? :blink: I personally wax/tweeze my little random stray facial hairs. But if you are needing to do it very often or if your hairs are quite noticeable, the emjoi tweeze sounds like a good option along with possibly threading (which can be $$$ and slightly more painful)


 You can do your own threading.


----------



## corvettekrista (Aug 18, 2012)

I tweeze on my lip/chin, and wax my brows. It's easy, painless, and fast. I've also used the BellaLite on my legs, arms, and underarms and have 75% less hair. I rarely have to shave. It took about four months to see a difference, but I've kept it up and use it every few weeks to reduce hair growth.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 19, 2012)

Girl, I feel your pain. I thread my chin and do touch up with the tweezers occasionally when I can't get it threaded. I can't bear any pain for my upper lip so I use a Veet sensitive hair removal cream and it works well for me.


----------

